# How to enable usbkbd module in kernel... seriously [solved]

## nekromancer

I know the title seems kinda annoying but this is where I am at right now.

I need the USB keyboad boot protocol module to make a magnetic card reader work.

The option used to be available in the 2.6.25 kernel when I run "make menuconfig" but in 2.6.30+ I don't see it anymore and I read a warning saying not to use it at all and to refer to the Documentation/input/input.txt file.

Well I read it and surprise this is what it says 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3.1.3 usbkbd
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~
> ...

 

Well usbhid doesn't work for me and I have a special reason to use this. I am not using this on a normal PC. It's a touchscreen machine that has not attached mouse or keyboard. And if I would attach a keyboard it would be a PS/2 keyboard and mouse.

So the doc suggests that I can use the HIDPB protocol but there is no place in the kernel config menu to choose it from! Further more I see the usbkbd.c file in the source tree, but its not compiled as a module in /lib/modules/<kernel ver>/.......etc.

So I request for help on how to enable this module so I can use it.

Thanks to anyone who can help.Last edited by nekromancer on Mon Mar 08, 2010 12:06 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s4e8

you need enable EMBEDED, and disable USB_HID

```

 General setup  --->  

   [*] Configure standard kernel features (for small systems)

 Device Drivers  --->  

   [*] HID Devices  --->        

      < > USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support    

         USB HID Boot Protocol drivers  --->

```

----------

## nekromancer

That's right! man I  had no idea the kernel needed to be configured for embedded systems.

It worked, I compiled usbhid as a module and had usbkbd and usbmouse on auto-load.

Funny enough usbhid, usbkbd and usbmouse all get loaded together.

PS2 keyboard works

USB mouse works

and magnetic card reader works.

Thanks.

----------

